# FRPG - In hand.



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Along with the Adventurer's Vault, I have the Forgotten Realms Player's Guide in hand and I'm happy to answer questions.

Some quick comments:
1) The art is largely fantastic (what you wanted crunchy stuff?)
2) If this is the standard of product we can expect from the Setting player guides bring more of them on. It was well worth the $$ I spent on it IMO.

Now the real stuff:
Race Mechanics - Drow and Genasi are it. However the book confirms Deva as the new Aasimar. Looks like an interesting idea if they plan to carry that through. Gnomes, Goblins, Shifters (Lycanthropes), Half-Orcs & Orcs, Goliaths and Shades are also mentioned beyond the PHB races.

Class Mechanics - Swordmage and Dark Pact Warlock are it.

Paragon Paths - By and large these are really good, I like them more than the PHB classes in general.
Anarch of Shyr (Assault Swordmage)
Coronal Guard (Swordmage)
Darkwalker (Dark Warlock)
Doomguide (Divine Class, Kelemvor worship) - Works well, and better with Undead to kill.
Drow Wanderer (Drow, Dungeoneering) - a melee class.
Earthheart Defender (Dwarf, Fighter or Paladin) - basically a Dwarven Defender
Elemental Tempest (Genasi, Extra Manifestation) - use 2 Manifestations at once.
Evermeet Warlock (Warlock) - yes at last a Warlock only PP. Though it might well be eratted to be Feylock only as the first 11th level power is about teleporting, though admitedly most 'locks can 'port.
Ghost of Eventide (Rogue, Region Restriction) - Essentially a Shadowdancer.
Heartwarder (Divine Class, Must worship Sune) - Dominate, and healing powers.
High Forest Scout (Archer Ranger) - best Archer Ranger PP to date IMO.
Impulturian Demonslayer (Two-Blade Ranger) - Anti-Demon, but good without demons.
Morninglord (Divine Class, must worship Amaunator) - Not anti-undead, but bringin' the light.
Purple Dragon Knight (Fighter, Paladin, Warlord, Cormyr) - as previewed.
Silvestar (Arcane or Divine Class that uses an Implement, must worship Selune)
Simbarch of Aglarond (Wizard) - Wizard with Healing stuff.
Spellguard Wizard (Wizard) - Anti-teleport (better than that sounds) stuff.
Spellscarred Savant (Spellscar, Student of the Plague) - Spellfire for 4E. I think this makes it clear where the idea of the Spellscars came from.
Steelsky Liberator (Dragonborn, Genasi, Half-Orc or Human) - Anti-Dragon mostly. The worst of the Anti-X PPs imo as it has to many Dragon only things unlike the others that are better against whatever it is they are about killing.
Sword Coast Corsair (Martial Class) - Arr me hearties it be a pirate class, and a good one at that.
Umbriri (Swordmage) - Shadow powers for a swordmage.
Wandering Swordmage (Swordmage) - Wisdom boost utilising swordmage PP.
War Wizard of Cormyr (Wizard, Cormyr)
Whirlwind Genasi (Genasi, Windsoul Manifestation) - So you want to fly? This is the PP for you (good powers as well).
Wildfire Genasi (Genasi, Firesoul Manifestation) - So you want to burn people to ash? This is the PP for you (if you are not a wizard...)

Epic Destiny - Chosen. Its basically Demigod revisited, but with deity specific level 26 utilities.

Backgrounds - the next section of the book is turned over to the regions and giving character background mechanics. It gives a quick rundown on each region and some ideas about Adventurers and motivations for Characters from that region. Very similar to the FRCS region rundowns but character focused.

Feats - The Divine Feats are actually worth taking, and with the new items that let you use Divine Challenge mutliple times in an encounter well worth a look (see Adventurer's Vault for the items). 

In addition to the previewed Heroic Tier there are 12 Paragon feats (2 Swordmage, 2 Dark Pact, 3 Drow, 3 Genasi, 1 Wizard, and 1 anti-Shadow critter), 2 Epic feats (1 Gensai, 1 Swordmage), and 2 Mutliclass Feats (Swordmage, and Spellscarred).

This again reminds me there is a desperate need for the PHB Races especially Eladrin to get a boost in the Racial department (the Moon Elf and Sun Elf feats are exclusive of each other).

The Swordmage Multi feat gives you Arcana and the Swordmage Warding feature.

Rituals - there are 24 rituals. I'm not typing out their names, and nor have I read them yet.

Almanac - this section covers the Ethos of the major deities, and gives a brief overview of the cosmology and things relating to that sort of stuff. Also covers languages, currency, general society matters.

Yes I can answer some questions. 
No I will not type out powers etc.


----------



## Blizzardb (Sep 13, 2008)

How does Spellscarred work? No need to spell it exactly, I am just curious about the new multiclass mechanics.


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 13, 2008)

You take the feat, Student of the Plague.

Then you can replace your class powers with the Spellscarred "Class" powers using the normal Novice Power, Acolyte Power and Adept Power feats.

The Student of the Plague feat also gives you one of three options as its Feat Power; Sight of the Unseen (1 sq darkvision), Flamespeed (+1 speed 1/enc), and Larger than Life (+1 Reach 1/day)

Spellscarred Savant then lets you pick a 7th level (or lower) and 19th level (or lower) attack power from the class for the 11th level and 20th level powers of the PP, and gives a utility only availble through the PP.


----------



## Kunimatyu (Sep 13, 2008)

What's the Swordmage multiclass feat like? Do you get one of the two Aegis powers, or a basic at-will from the class?


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 13, 2008)

As I said in the first post:

The Swordmage Multi feat gives you Arcana and the Swordmage Warding feature.


----------



## Rechan (Sep 13, 2008)

How much mention does the Aasimar/Deva get? I mean, are they detailed as a race (with a racial writeup) or is it just like, a paragraph of fluff? Is it mentioned where we'll see them? 

Also, what the hell is a Shade? Or is that the Netherese?


----------



## Spatula (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm curious how the multi-class PP powers work - for example, a gensai PP.  What stat do the attack powers use?  Do they require a weapon or implement?


----------



## Kunimatyu (Sep 13, 2008)

Cailte said:


> As I said in the first post:
> 
> The Swordmage Multi feat gives you Arcana and the Swordmage Warding feature.




My bad, didn't see that. I'm somewhat surprised that it doesn't give any of the abilities, and that +3 defense bonus is actually better than a shield, yes?

It seems like fighters with Intelligence 13 or higher would want this feat just for the AC boost. I'm definitely considering taking it for my Warlord, as the forcefield doesn't decrease skills like a shield...


----------



## ppaladin123 (Sep 13, 2008)

I am dying to know anything you are willing to tell me about swordmage utilities. I'd also love to hear a little more about the wandering swordmage pp. What exactly does wisdom do for it?


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 13, 2008)

Rechan said:


> How much mention does the Aasimar/Deva get? I mean, are they detailed as a race (with a racial writeup) or is it just like, a paragraph of fluff? Is it mentioned where we'll see them?
> 
> Also, what the hell is a Shade? Or is that the Netherese?





Shade = Netherese, which we already know from the LFR information the PC version of which is the Shadar-kai (see also the FRCS).

The Deva have 3 paragraphs only. None of the Races other than the PHB ones mention where they will appear.



Spatula said:


> I'm curious how the multi-class PP powers work - for example, a gensai PP.  What stat do the attack powers use?  Do they require a weapon or implement?




Elemental Tempest and Wildfire Genasi use your choice of Str, Con or Dex.

Whirlwind Genasi uses your choice of Int, Wis or Cha

They are "Racial" powers. The Whirlwind and Wildfire have level appropriate bonuses to their powers but the Tempest doesn't (so I must wonder if there is an errata due there).

Admittedly the Tempest can combine their level 12 Utility, their level 16 feature, along with a couple of feats with their level 20 power to dish out 25 or more points of auto-hit damage.


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 13, 2008)

Kunimatyu said:


> My bad, didn't see that. I'm somewhat surprised that it doesn't give any of the abilities, and that +3 defense bonus is actually better than a shield, yes?




Yes it is, and the Adventurer's Vault solves some of the issue with Bracers being the weaker option to swords. (Iron Armbands of power for example with +2 melee damage)



ppaladin123 said:


> I am dying to know anything you are willing to tell me about swordmage utilities. I'd also love to hear a little more about the wandering swordmage pp. What exactly does wisdom do for it?




The easy one first. Wandering Swordmage and Wisdom. 11th feature + Wis to Aegis blast, and +Wis to History, 16th feature + Wis to hit and  Damage vs opponent who critted you. 11th power + Wis to damage. 12th utility 5+Wis teleport. 20th power do 2d6+ Wis damage.

Swordmage Utilities: Lots of Teleport powers and Stances, many of which create zones. Also powers that give resistances or Defence or Attack bonuses. The Utilities seem to offer a blend of "Leader" and "Controller" options with a few funky movement effects thrown in.

There seems to be a broad break down into Lightning/Thunder, Fire, or Cold Swordmage.

Most of the Encounter powers that are tied to an Aegis can be used in place of the Aegis' basic attack.


----------



## ppaladin123 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cailte said:


> Yes it is, and the Adventurer's Vault solves some of the issue with Bracers being the weaker option to swords. (Iron Armbands of power for example with +2 melee damage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting. Thanks! Regarding the resistant/defense utilities.....are there any that do anything about the swordmage's low will defense? I fear charms and psychic effects since wisdom and charisma are dump stats (if you don't take the wandering swordmage pp).


----------



## fissionessence (Sep 13, 2008)

> The Swordmage Multi feat gives you Arcana and the Swordmage Warding feature.




This is very bad news for my warlock who was going to become a multiclass swordmage. I was really looking forward to that aegis teleport.

~


----------



## Kinie (Sep 13, 2008)

Now, does anything with the Swordmage powers jump out at you as possibly being broken?  From what You've said so far, sounds like that a Swordmage will be teleporting all over the place and either reducing damage or dealing damage, or teleporting through a utility to get into - or away form - the action.

Is there any other benefit - or negative - to having a spellscar listed in the feat besides what you've already said?  And does it say if the spellscar counts as your other multiclass; like, could you be a Swordmage/Fighter/Spellscar?


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 13, 2008)

Spellscarred is a mutliclass feat so no Fighter/Swordmage/Spellscarred etc.

Ah the answer to the issue with Swordmage's low Will is not to Dump stat them. The class has a +2 Will so a 14 Wisdom or Charisma will get you a respectable 14 in Will defence. Then if you want more you will need to pick up items to sure it up. Further Intelligent Blademaster lets you essentially forget about Strength anyway giving you Con, Int and either Cha or Wis as your 3 stats to focus on, with Int the clear priority.

Swordmages are the "go to the trouble" type of defender, rather than the Fighter "the trouble is comming to me" style.


----------



## Ravingdork (Sep 13, 2008)

There are half-orcs now? 

Are they as weak as they were in v3.5?


----------



## Alonbeny (Sep 13, 2008)

raven_dark64 said:


> There are half-orcs now?
> 
> Are they as weak as they were in v3.5?




No as it'll go out in PHBII.


----------



## Hermod (Sep 13, 2008)

Wait... the Swordmage multiclass feat gives you their warding ability?  Am I crazy or does that seem incredibly powerful?  I mean +3 ac to rogues, warlocks and wizards.  +1 ac for most Defenders...  Is there something I'm missing here?


----------



## BarkingDeathSquirrel (Sep 13, 2008)

Hermod said:


> Wait... the Swordmage multiclass feat gives you their warding ability?  Am I crazy or does that seem incredibly powerful?  I mean +3 ac to rogues, warlocks and wizards.  +1 ac for most Defenders...  Is there something I'm missing here?




It's once per day, lasting for an encounter.


----------



## Hermod (Sep 13, 2008)

BarkingDeathSquirrel said:


> It's once per day, lasting for an encounter.




Ah, well that fixes that.  Thanks.


----------



## Mirtek (Sep 13, 2008)

What does the umbiri (sp?) swordmage paragon path do?


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Sep 13, 2008)

I got mine yesterday, and overall I love it too.  The art is beautiful and evocative, and the game mechanics all seem quite sound.

I have two disappointments though.  The first is that the "background" section lacks several regions and countries that PCs could come from, like Evereska and Rashemen.   My other disappointment is that many of the Paragon Paths seem rather generic, and are primarily new paths, rather than 4e conversions of classic FR archetypes, like Red Wizards, incantatrixes, and Hathran.  
(Although from the sound of the FRCG writeup of Rashemen, the Witches probably use the Primal power source, and there's likely a "witch" primal controller class in PHII).


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Sep 13, 2008)

Mirtek said:


> What does the umbiri (sp?) swordmage paragon path do?



It's a PP from Shade, with stealth and concealment powers.
11 - When you spend an action point, you and adjacent allies gain concealment until the start of your next turn.
11- gain resist necrotic 5 +1/2 level.  When you use a swordmage aegis power, this increases by 10, and melee basic attacks deal 5 extra necrotic damage.
16 - You gain combat advantage against opponents you have concealment against.
The 11th level attack power does damage and creates a shadowy copy of yourself adjacent to the target which can flank and make OAs.
The 12th level power turns an ally invisible until he attacks or until the end of your next turn
The daily power dominates the target until the start of its following turn.


----------



## Atlatl Jones (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think anyone has listed the Paragon and Epic feats, so here goes:

- Demonweb Spiral (warlock) - Enemies damaged by your Darkspiral Aura (dark pact boon) are immobilized.
- Distant Swordbond - call bonded weapon from up to 1 mile away as minor action
- Double Aegis - Mark two targets with aegis of assault or aegis of shielding.
- Improved Darkspiral Auda - Damage die of your darkspiral aura increases in size
- Master of Fire and Darkness - Drow can use both cloud of darkness and darkfire once per encounter
- Merciless killer (Drow) +5 damage if you have CA against a blooded foe
- Moongleam oath - +1 attacks and damage against shadow creatures
- Shocking Flame (genasi) - +2 damage when manifesting firesoul or stormsoul
- Stoneguard (genasi) +2 AC vs ranged attacks when manifesting earthsoul
- Stormrider (genasi) - 1 speed when manifesting windsoul or watersoul
- Venemous Heritage (drow) - Gain resist 5 poison and +2 to saves vs. poison
- War Wizardry (probably my favorite feat in the book) - Your arcane spells gain -5 to attacks and deal half damage when used against allies.

Epic Feats:
- Double Manifestation (genasi) can manifest two different elements at the same time.
- Total Aegis - Mark any targets in burst with aegis of assault or aegis of shielding.


----------



## ppaladin123 (Sep 13, 2008)

Cailte said:


> Spellscarred is a mutliclass feat so no Fighter/Swordmage/Spellscarred etc.
> 
> Ah the answer to the issue with Swordmage's low Will is not to Dump stat them. The class has a +2 Will so a 14 Wisdom or Charisma will get you a respectable 14 in Will defence. Then if you want more you will need to pick up items to sure it up. Further Intelligent Blademaster lets you essentially forget about Strength anyway giving you Con, Int and either Cha or Wis as your 3 stats to focus on, with Int the clear priority.
> 
> Swordmages are the "go to the trouble" type of defender, rather than the Fighter "the trouble is comming to me" style.




I fully intend to bolster my will defense in every way possible. I was just wondering if they had utilities that: 1. grant saves with bonuses, 2. act as imediate interrupts that bolster defenses (like the wizard's shield). 3. have anything as wonderful as the wizard of the spiral tower's "shape the dream," utility.

I am really paranoid about being dominated....


----------



## Ginnel (Sep 14, 2008)

EDIT: *learns to read the whole thread*


----------



## Rechan (Sep 14, 2008)

Any hints/mentions about future classes or builds? (Like how the Adventure Vault references the Beastmaster ranger path)?


----------



## BlackNova169 (Sep 14, 2008)

Could you elaborate a bit on the wizard related PPs/feats?


----------



## Neil Bishop (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you think the book is worth having if you running 4E but setting the game in the pre-Spellplague Realms?


----------



## Kinie (Sep 14, 2008)

Well, if the Spellscar counts as your multiclass feat, it better offer up some pretty good stuff.  And some of the stuff you mentioned (darkvision 1sq,) I seriously doubt its it own class.  So is there other things the spellscar grants, like bonuses on certain keyword attacks or on skill checks?  From what you described, it sounds less like a class and more like a way to customize the class to make it your own... Which would probably help with those who wanted more customization/differences between the classes...

I guess I'm just looking for an example or two of the "Class" powers you mentioned, and a brief overview of what one of the PP's for spellscar looks like.


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 14, 2008)

Rechan said:


> Any hints/mentions about future classes or builds? (Like how the Adventure Vault references the Beastmaster ranger path)?




Only the race hints that I've noticed so far, I certainly haven't read every word or even from cover to cover yet.



Neil Bishop said:


> Do you think the book is worth having if you running 4E but setting the game in the pre-Spellplague Realms?




Most definately.

Spellplague = Spellfire, and otherwise much of it is go as is in terms of the mechanics. You might need to refluff a few things, but *shrug* that shouldn't be a major issue.


----------



## Hawke (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm super interested in spellscarred stuff. Any thoughts on how useful it'd be in a non-fr campaign? I haven't read up too much about it, but am pretty much excited about the rest of the stuff in this book. New races + feats + classes will work pretty well anywhere, and the backgrounds should help with some good ideas for my campaign. 

Just to fit in spellscars...


----------



## shamhat (Sep 14, 2008)

Could I trouble you for a Ghost of Eventide sneak peek?  What the background requirement is, what kind of mechanics it focuses on, and in general whatever you're interested in taking the time to say?  Thanks!


----------



## outsider (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm curious about the High Forest Scout.  What makes it better than the other archer pps in your view?


----------



## waytoomuchcoffee2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Ghost of Even - you need to be a rogue from Cormyr, Dalelands, Elturgard, Evereska, Gray Vale, Luruar, or Sembia..

When you spend an action point, you also gain concealment until start of next turn.  Your melee attacks gain +1d6 when you have concealment from the target.

at 16, your melee attacks against targets with concealment don't take -2.

Shadow hand attack - this is fun.  Dex vs AC, when you make it also roll thievery vs perception.  If either is successful, you hit.

Twilight escape - when enemy enters an adjacent square, shift up to your speed.


By the way, if there is a borders near you and you can't see the "check store inventory" because it hasn't released yet, go here: Online Reserve - Borders - Books, Music and Movies

and change the zip code in the url.  You can order it for pickup tomorrow too.


----------



## the_redbeard (Sep 15, 2008)

Just a bit more detail on the sword mage multi-class feat... what does it say about using your sword as an implement? Possible wizard/swordmages want to know!


----------



## phmas (Sep 15, 2008)

Any info on the Silverstar PP? One of my players is going to be a Cleric of Selune and he is really curious about the PP.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## waytoomuchcoffee2 (Sep 15, 2008)

Blade Initiate (multiclass swordmage)

Prereq: Int 13
Benefit - you gain training in Arcana

Once per day, when you are wielding a blade, you can invoke the swordmage warding class feature.  until the end of the encounter you gain +1 to AC (or +3 if you have one hand free)


Silverstar at 11 - immune to diseases carried by lycanthropes.  All weapon/implement count as if silver.  

abilities used for attacks associated with the pp is highest of cha, int, or wis. 

16 - when you hit on an attack, allies within 20 gain +2 to sav. throws

tears of selune - if bloodied, attack does 3d10 + mod psychic damage.  if not bloodied, target stunned.

moonglow - until end of encounter, darkness within 6 counts as dim light.


----------



## zillah (Sep 15, 2008)

Atlatl Jones said:


> It's a PP from Shade, with stealth and concealment powers.
> 11 - When you spend an action point, you and adjacent allies gain concealment until the start of your next turn.
> 11- gain resist necrotic 5 +1/2 level.  When you use a swordmage aegis power, this increases by 10, and melee basic attacks deal 5 extra necrotic damage.
> 16 - You gain combat advantage against opponents you have concealment against.
> ...




Um, this is a warlock PP all the way. walking concealment anyone? feylocks unite...


----------



## the_redbeard (Sep 15, 2008)

waytoomuchcoffee2 said:


> Blade Initiate (multiclass swordmage)
> 
> Prereq: Int 13
> Benefit - you gain training in Arcana
> ...




Sorry to pester on the question... Many swordmage powers use implements, and the swordmage class specifically allows a sword to be an implement.  So if Blade Initiate does not allow swords to be used as implements, how are the implement sword mage powers used?

Of course, this could just be another gimped multiclass feat.


----------



## waytoomuchcoffee2 (Sep 15, 2008)

That's the entire feat.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 15, 2008)

bother that looks like a lot of fun new options. 
Im going to have to buy it and loot it savagely for my own world.


----------



## Mithreinmaethor (Sep 15, 2008)

Why not grab a group of friends and play the LFR (Living Forgotten Realms) modules.  Its been alot of fun so far for us.


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 15, 2008)

outsider said:


> I'm curious about the High Forest Scout.  What makes it better than the other archer pps in your view?




High Forest Scout:
Binding Sight (11th) When you spend an AP you block the enemy's teleport until the end of your next turn.
Plagueslayer (11th) Campaign Setting Specific attack and damage bonus. Replace Plaguechanged and Spellscarred with stuff appropriate to your campaign.
Forest Walk (16th) Ignore difficult terrain from natural growth.

Argent Arrow 11th Attack - Special: Ignores cover including total cover. (Still need LoS). A hit does 2[W] and teleports the foe 1 sq.

Unrestricted Movement 12 Utility (Daily) - You and your allies within 10 ignore difficult terrain until the end of the encounter.

Binding Arrows 20th Attack - does 3[W]+Dex and slows target (save ends) for 1-3 targets. You can also choose to target squares and make a 1 square zone that slows creatures entering or starting their turn in it until the end of their turn. The zone lasts for the rest of the encounter.

For me it isn't the PP Features (though I do like Forest Walk), its the set up of the powers.


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 15, 2008)

The info on the Silvestar above is missing 2 abilities:

Moonsparked (11th) When you spend an AP, all enemies within 5 cannot benefit from concealment or invisibility until the end of your next turn.

Moonfire 20th Attack: Divine, Healing, Implement, Radiant, Range 10. Stat v Ref, Hit: 4d10+Stat damage and all allies withing 5 squares gain hp = 1/2 your level + Cha mod. Miss:Half damage, bloodied enemies within 5 take Radiant damage = your Cha Mod.


----------



## Saben (Sep 15, 2008)

How do Elemental Tempest PP and Dual Manifestation feat work together? Are you able to manifest 3 elements at once, or is there fine-print? If you can manifest 3 elements, does the third element (from Dual Manifestation) add in any way to the PP?

Otherwise Whirlwind Genasi with Dual Manifestation (Earth), Stormrider and Stoneguard sound good...


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 15, 2008)

That's actually one of the questions I have as well.

Dual Manifestation (ET): You can use two elemental manifestations at the same time.

Double Manifestation (Epic Feat): You can manifest two different elements simultaneously.

Both only allow you to manifest ones you have. Dual Manifestation includes text about when/how you can change them, while Double Manifestation lacks such text. This looks a lot like 2 people writing different parts and notes not being compared well.

As writen it seems they do not combine.


----------



## phmas (Sep 15, 2008)

waytoomuchcoffee2 said:


> Silverstar at 11 - immune to diseases carried by lycanthropes.  All weapon/implement count as if silver.
> 
> abilities used for attacks associated with the pp is highest of cha, int, or wis.
> 
> ...






			
				Cailte said:
			
		

> The info on the Silvestar above is missing 2 abilities:
> 
> Moonsparked (11th) When you spend an AP, all enemies within 5 cannot benefit from concealment or invisibility until the end of your next turn.
> 
> Moonfire 20th Attack: Divine, Healing, Implement, Radiant, Range 10. Stat v Ref, Hit: 4d10+Stat damage and all allies withing 5 squares gain hp = 1/2 your level + Cha mod. Miss:Half damage, bloodied enemies within 5 take Radiant damage = your Cha Mod.



Thanks guys!


----------



## phmas (Sep 15, 2008)

humm... double post


----------



## phmas (Sep 15, 2008)

I've got another request, if you don't mind...

Could someone shed some light about the Morninglord PP?
What about the Spellguard Wizard PP?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Talaeden_Denthiir (Sep 15, 2008)

Calite,

     Thanks for all the info, quick question:

         Is Moonfire an Encounter or Daily Power?

                   Thanks ahead of time


----------



## nightspaladin (Sep 16, 2008)

Can you post what the Heartwarder, Sune's PP does? I'm curious to see how they implement what was very charm heavy into the new charm light cleric


----------



## Vayden (Sep 16, 2008)

To clarify a little bit more on Spellscarred, there are a ton of spellscarred powers available for you to use with the standard 3 multi-classing feats. 2-3 powers for every level, and they aren't really broken down by role - there's stuff with a flavor for every role so that anyone can get some benefit by dipping into it. Some of the powers are quite good too.


----------



## babinro (Sep 16, 2008)

Your initial post mentions you have the Adventurer's Vault as well.  I'm curious on the layout of that one since I'm very interested in purchasing it.  I don't have much information on it and don't know what the older D&D versions did with theirs, so I apologize if some of these questions are silly.  Please answer as many of these questions as you can tolerate doing so..thanks in advance!

Is it literally made up entirely of items?  (Be it armor, weapons, magic items, etc)
Or is that only the primary part of the 230pg book and has other semi-related things.

Are there rituals?  

Do they seem to cover all the level progression in every key item slot?  The PHB for example has no low level rings if memory serves. 

Does it seem like a complete resource?  By that I mean, is it safe to say that with that book, you would probably never see yourself needing/wanting to buy books for more items to run in future campaigns?

Given that there are probably thousands of items in there...is it layed out in a manor that you can find what you're looking for?  The PHB is layed out nicely IMO but it is probably 1/20th the size.

Does it include weapons/items already in the PHB?  (I'd both hate this because it takes up space, and like this because it would be a consolidated resource)

Does it have any items seemingly geared towards the Swordmage? (much like how items seem to gear towards other classes)

Is there anything that you find particularly exciting about the book?  Anything you are disappointed about?  Or is it exactly what you'd expect...just tons of item options.


----------



## CubeKnight (Sep 16, 2008)

babinro said:


> Your initial post mentions you have the Adventurer's Vault as well.  I'm curious on the layout of that one since I'm very interested in purchasing it.  I don't have much information on it and don't know what the older D&D versions did with theirs, so I apologize if some of these questions are silly.  Please answer as many of these questions as you can tolerate doing so..thanks in advance!
> 
> Is it literally made up entirely of items?  (Be it armor, weapons, magic items, etc)
> Or is that only the primary part of the 230pg book and has other semi-related things.
> ...



You'll find the answers to most of those questions over here


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 16, 2008)

Talaeden_Denthiir said:


> Calite,
> 
> Thanks for all the info, quick question:
> 
> ...




As with all the 20th level Paragon Path powers it is a daily.


----------



## Saben (Sep 16, 2008)

So what does the Whirlwind Genasi PP look like?

My book is still in the mail, being in Australia it'll be a while before it arrives


----------



## Fenes (Sep 16, 2008)

Does it offer more details than the FRCS about the culture, society and customs of the two genasi countries as well as High Imaskar?


----------



## dm4hire (Sep 16, 2008)

Atlatl Jones said:


> I don't think anyone has listed the Paragon and Epic feats, so here goes:
> 
> - Improved Darkspiral Auda - Damage die of your darkspiral aura increases in size




This needs to be errata'd as it's actually a Heroic feat.  If you read the text for the feat you'll see that it's meant to be like the other Improved feats warlocks get.


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Sep 16, 2008)

What are some of the Spellscarred powers?  Are there At Wills (to be taken at Paragon Levels) of Spellscarred powers?


----------



## The Little Raven (Sep 16, 2008)

Kobold Avenger said:


> What are some of the Spellscarred powers?




Horrific Maw Bite - Spellscarred Attack 1
Your jaw distends, and your teeth glow with blue flames.
Encounter ✦ Arcane
Standard Action - Melee 1
Target: One creature
Attack: Strength + 2 vs. AC, Constitution + 2 vs. AC, or Dexterity + 2 vs. AC
- Increase the bonus to attack rolls to +4 at 11th level and +6 at 21st level.
Hit: 1d12 + Strength, Constitution, or Dexterity modifier damage.



> Are there At Wills (to be taken at Paragon Levels) of Spellscarred powers?




No. It explicitly says you cannot use Paragon-tier multiclassing for Spellscarred, but there is a Spellscarred Savant PP (which allows you to select Spellscarred powers, and gives you access to Spellfire).


----------



## Hawke (Sep 17, 2008)

> Horrific Maw Bite




Scary.


----------



## verran2001 (Sep 17, 2008)

*spellscar implements*

What implements if any are used in attacks with Spellscar powers? Are they arcane type powers using things like wands, etc, or would any classes implements and weapons enhancements improve attacks with spellscar powers?

I am very interested in using spellscars, but if they don't scale in power like the rest of your abilities because of a lack of magical weapon/implements, etc, then I doubt I will use them much...


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Sep 17, 2008)

The Little Raven said:


> and gives you access to Spellfire).




PLEASE...I beg you I know I am getting the book for my birthday and so I can't buy it myself...I must have some detail on spellfire...please


Is it called spell fire or are you saying it is simalar?
What is it like?


----------



## Celtavian (Sep 17, 2008)

*re*

Nice. The drow look like they were hooked up well. They may lack spell resistance, but facing a group of drow will still be a nightmare for most other races. They may not escape the darkness.


----------



## ObsidianCrane (Sep 17, 2008)

The Spellscared Savant PP specifically uses Spellfire in some of its ability names.

Basically Spellscarred = Spellfire. Even if that isn't explicitly stated.


----------



## Saben (Sep 17, 2008)

verran2001 said:


> What implements if any are used in attacks with Spellscar powers? Are they arcane type powers using things like wands, etc, or would any classes implements and weapons enhancements improve attacks with spellscar powers?
> 
> I am very interested in using spellscars, but if they don't scale in power like the rest of your abilities because of a lack of magical weapon/implements, etc, then I doubt I will use them much...





"Attack: Strength + 2 vs. AC, Constitution + 2 vs. AC, or Dexterity + 2 vs. AC
- Increase the bonus to attack rolls to +4 at 11th level and +6 at 21st level."

This is likely the trend with Spellscar powers. No implement or weapon bonus, just an innate bonus as part of the power that makes up for it. Quite nice, really. Saves having to find a +6 weapon, and you get +2 straight away at level 1.


----------



## Victim (Sep 17, 2008)

A lot of the spellscared powers to use implements though.  

I'd assume that any implement will do, since the whole point of the powers is that characters from any class might find something.


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 18, 2008)

I swear to _God_ that they said there was going to be a Bladesinger Paragon Path in the Forgotten Realms book.  I am _extremely_ disappointed.  I already have the book pre-ordered, and I still need it for the Swordmage, but I'm royally ticked off now.  

I mean, I can live without it, seeing as how the Swordmage class itself is ALEADY an entire Bladesinger class, but I'm still pretty damn ticked off that they said it would be in there and it isn't.


----------



## Atreusmonk (Sep 18, 2008)

ppaladin123 said:


> I fully intend to bolster my will defense in every way possible. I was just wondering if they had utilities that: 1. grant saves with bonuses, 2. act as imediate interrupts that bolster defenses (like the wizard's shield). 3. have anything as wonderful as the wizard of the spiral tower's "shape the dream," utility.
> 
> I am really paranoid about being dominated....



Well, I don't have my books in front of me, but I know they have 2 utilities that effectively give what you want. There's one that I know is a stance that allows them to, before making saving throws, automatically save against one effect a save can end. Then there's another that extends their warding bonus to all their defenses (I think for the encounter).

I'm pretty sure both those powers are daily utilities.


----------



## legiondevil (Sep 18, 2008)

Aaron L said:


> I swear to _God_ that they said there was going to be a Bladesinger Paragon Path in the Forgotten Realms book. I am _extremely_ disappointed. I already have the book pre-ordered, and I still need it for the Swordmage, but I'm royally ticked off now.




There are three (or four, IIRC) paragon paths for Swordmages, just about any of which can be 'bladesingery.'  For easy, just say if you're Eladrin or Elven and a Swordmage, you're a bladesinger.  I honestly can't think of much that the Swordmage is missing in comparison to the Bladesinger (which was a horribly overpowered kit, horribly underpowered prestige class, and now a balanced base class in Swordmage form).


----------



## Runestar (Sep 19, 2008)

Has no one noticed or wondered why the depicted Simbarch is dressed exactly like the 3e Elminster, sans lion sword?


----------

